# Enable push notification popup



## SurfsUpToday (Dec 6, 2021)

How can I get rid of this popup? The button/links do not work. It covers a enough of the screen to be a problem. Thanks.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

When it pops up and you click on NEVER, it doesn't work? If so, I'd restart your browser and/or the pc.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

That thing bugged the crap out of me for a couple of days and then it was gone never to return. Not sure what magic sauce made it go away, I clicked on them all at one time or another.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If you receive that pop-up, and you do not wish to have push notifications sent to you, then click the NEVER option.

The community offers push notifications if your browser's permissions allow it. You may see a popup in the community allowing you to enable these permissions for the site.








You can also enable/disable push notifications by clicking on your avatar near the upper right-hand corner of the site and selecting “Account Settings” from the drop-down menu.








You will now see left side navigation. Select “Preferences”.








Scroll down to Push Notifications to set your preferences.








Enabling push notifications will enable them for this device only. If you log out of this device, you will need to re-enable push notifications.

-Bob


----------



## SurfsUpToday (Dec 6, 2021)

Administrator said:


> If you receive that pop-up, and you do not wish to have push notifications sent to you, then click the NEVER option.
> 
> The community offers push notifications if your browser's permissions allow it. You may see a popup in the community allowing you to enable these permissions for the site.
> 
> ...


The buttons don’t do anything. Also in the settings it says my browser doesn’t support push notification.


----------



## SurfsUpToday (Dec 6, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> When it pops up and you click on NEVER, it doesn't work? If so, I'd restart your browser and/or the pc.


It’s on my phone. Nothing works to fix it.


----------



## SurfsUpToday (Dec 6, 2021)

Finally figured it out. This option when switched on the browser causes the issue. If I switch it off then the popup doesn’t come up. Though this is an issue for me as I don’t want to have to switch it on and off just for this website.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

SurfsUpToday said:


> Finally figured it out. This option when switched on the browser causes the issue. If I switch it off then the popup doesn’t come up. Though this is an issue for me as I don’t want to have to switch it on and off just for this website.


Yes, some adblockers can interfere with our software. Unfortunately when it comes to troubleshooting, we are not always able to account for every plugin or extension running. If you do experience any issues, I would recommend at least disabling these extensions to test if they are causing the problems. 

Daniel


----------

